# Does anyone do shuttle tatting?



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm interested in learning how to tat with shuttles. Does anyone here tat? If so- can you recommend any web sites?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

LOL LOL LOL
Ii bought a shuttle 65 years back ...never understood the process. About 20 years back I found a local lass who said she would help me..........after 1 hour I gave up.

I need instant gratification not something that will take up the rest of my life.LOL

I have many tatted doileys I have bought from ETSY, so I am never going to learn,


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

No, but I always admired beautiful tatting pieces.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I'm interested in learning how to tat with shuttles. Does anyone here tat? If so- can you recommend any web sites?


Try you tube they probably will have many videos on learning it...if not do a Google search for tatting lessons I am sure you will find something there..


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought one ages ago but could not learn.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi. I know there are several in the group that tat. I posted my first pieces last summer. I learned by way of YouTube. I liked the Frivolite site best. It is in Italian and English. I think her hand motions were very easy for me to follow. I haven't made a doily yet just little stars. Sorry I don't know how to add a web site link. I think her name is spelled Karen Cabera. 

Good luck be patient and do a little every day. 

Robin


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

String Queen said:


> Hi. I know there are several in the group that tat. I posted my first pieces last summer. I learned by way of YouTube. I liked the Frivolite site best. It is in Italian and English. I think her hand motions were very easy for me to follow. I haven't made a doily yet just little stars. Sorry I don't know how to add a web site link. I think her name is spelled Karen Cabera.
> 
> Good luck be patient and do a little every day.
> 
> Robin


the lass who showed me said i was better than most, but I found using my left hand, very difficult, the piece she was working on was about 6 or7 inches across and it had taken her over a year...............for a year I would want it to cover our bed.
:roll:


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

String Queen said:


> Hi. I know there are several in the group that tat. I posted my first pieces last summer. I learned by way of YouTube. I liked the Frivolite site best. It is in Italian and English. I think her hand motions were very easy for me to follow. I haven't made a doily yet just little stars. Sorry I don't know how to add a web site link. I think her name is spelled Karen Cabera.
> 
> Good luck be patient and do a little every day.
> 
> Robin


Thank you for turning me on to Frivolite- awesome website!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I'm interested in learning how to tat with shuttles. Does anyone here tat? If so- can you recommend any web sites?


I have some stashed away, and I will find them for you, but you might want to consider needle tatting. I find needle tatting a LOT easier to do.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I'm interested in learning how to tat with shuttles. Does anyone here tat? If so- can you recommend any web sites?


I have some stashed away, and I will find them for you, but you might want to consider needle tatting. I find needle tatting a LOT easier to do.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's a photo of my shuttle and my beginning tatting.
I received a sample of #3 string from a company called Handy Hands and I tried to make a necklace today with my very limited knowledge. I am determined to learn how to do this!
I met with a woman who tats this past Wednesday and she did her best to show me how to make a chain. Honestly- it was really difficult to understand what she was doing. She made it look easy but my brain just couldn't wrap around the concept. I decided I was going to figure it out no matter what- so here's as far as I got!


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

My aunt tried to teach me 60 yrs ago. She cried, I cried when my loops became impossible knots. After one afternoon of attempts, buckets ful of tears, I decided to learn to crochet..not really good at that either.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

I tat with a shuttle. I have bought many books from 

www.hhtatting.com 

They have shuttles and thread. I usually buy Carbella thread, but get mine from Hobby Lobby.

Sorry the link doesn't work. Google Handy Hands Tatting.

I see you already have that site! That's a good start


----------



## Kathleen218 (Feb 2, 2011)

I shuttle tatted several years ago, learned from an older woman at work, could not find anyone else in my area of NY. Recently, while in NC I found a group that meets once a month. Someone there showed me needle tatting, a lot faster! They also tod me about Handy Hands for supplies. There are youtube videos by 'onevituouswoman' that I found helpful. I find the chain is the same as doing a ring except you don't pull the end thru a loop at the end. I believe there is a gathering of tatters that meet annually at Palmetto, Ga I think. You may want to try Georgia Seitz website also.


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

What is the different between shuttle and needle tatting?
Have a shuttle that has been in the family for ever.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I tried shuttle tatting as well and didn't get the hang of it. I have learned to needle tat instead and really enjoy it.

To see the difference I suggest you look at You Tube. Shuttles transfer the loop from one thread to the other, which is the bit I can't do, while needle tatting has you put all your stitches on a long needle and then poll the thread through.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I would love to try,


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I tried to teach myself shuttle tatting before utube be reading books. It was impossible. My great aunt tatted lace for all her nightgowns and underwear. She did beautiful tatting. One day I saw a kit for needle tatting at Hobby Lobby. It's so easy. I gave up on the shuttle. I've made tons of lace needle tatting


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I have tried both needle and shuttle tatting...not very successfully either way  but I found that the shuttle produces a finer neater finish than the needle. But then again, that could be just the way i was doing it! But lots of online information for the learner.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are links to beginning tatting:

http://www.tattedtreasures.com/2011/08/absolute-beginner-series/

http://www.thisntat.com/lessons1.html

and then there is YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tatting+tutorial+for+beginners&sm=3


----------



## wool lover (Mar 31, 2014)

I have been watching You Tube vids but I am not too coordinated with the shuttle, but I will keep trying. Also have some friends in a group who can help. Have you ever tried needle tatting? Same results, less stress.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I'm interested in learning how to tat with shuttles. Does anyone here tat? If so- can you recommend any web sites?


I hope you can find a you tube video that can show you... it is a art that is passed down from one person to the other... it is impossible to pick up out of a book or magazine... I was taught about 20 years ago.. I just found some patterns that someone mailed to me... I for the life of me can't remember who this person was... She was a neighbor though .. I got that much from the return address  I will always be grateful to the lady who did the teaching... she volunteered her time for a small group of us.. I remember her name very well...


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh dear, what a lot of people giving up on tatting. Yes it's harder to get the knack of than bobbin lace, but once you have the basic movement it's not so very challenging.

Before you start get two bits of smooth cord in two different colours. Tie them onto something like a chair back an inch or two apart and holding one straight, tie a half hitch around it with the other. A half hitch is a bit like a buttonhole stitch, put the free cord over the top of the straight one, and come back up between the two cords inside the loop. 

Holding the ends of both of the cords, look at the straight one and the looped one and the shapes you have. Relax the straight one a lot, and tighten the looped one with a little jerk. When you get it right the loop is now in the other thread. Play with it for a while flicking the knot from one thread to another, and see that if you don't relax the straight thread enough, you can't transfer the knot. This is all that the knack of shuttle tatting is.

When you start to do it with the shuttle again use two colours. Have one on the shuttle and another on your hand to make the stitches with. If you don't manage to transfer the knot it will be the wrong colour and easy to spot. A knot that not transferred will stop you closing the rings which are the main feature of tatted lace.

The other important tip is that when you are working a ring, count your stitches and count again before you close the ring. The individual knots are quite easy to undo, but it's much harder to open a ring closed in error.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you all for very informative responses- I'm really getting a lot of great information that is helping to clear up some questions I've had. You are the BEST !


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> Ii bought a shuttle 65 years back ...never understood the process. About 20 years back I found a local lass who said she would help me..........after 1 hour I gave up.
> 
> I need instant gratification not something that will take up the rest of my life.LOL
> ...


this quote made me laugh I did same thing


----------



## Grandielo (Mar 10, 2014)

I wanted to learn tatting from my grandma as she had taught me to knit & crochet but she wouldn't do it so I finally found a class at a craft store. Learned well enough to make my daughter's ring pillow about 6-7 ins square, it only took about a month between all the other wedding plans but now arthritis has hands so stiff & twisted its hard to hold thread & shuttle. Glad I learned& was able to do that one project!


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

When I took up needle tatting a out 20 years ago, I fell in love. Happy Hands is the best supplier of books, needles and all sizes of thread. I receny placed an order on Tuesday and had my items by Friday. I have made several doily, various edvings and lots of little angels. My main tatting now is bookmarks, crosses and sun cathers with beads. 

Like many of you shuttle tatting was out of my abilities, so when I found needle tatting, I started teaching others. When you make a mistake, you rip it out, rethread the needle and go on from there.


----------



## Proptery (Jun 1, 2011)

I am 65 years old learned to Tatt from my 8th Grade Nun. She taught all the girls to make handkerchief edging. Since by 8th grade I was already a knitter & crocheter she taught me to read the Tatting patterns. It was difficult at first to learn to do the basic stitch but she made me stay at it until I got the hang of it. Sister Julia Ann passed away about 5 years ago. I tried making doilies from pattern books but find that my gauge (I think that is the right word for it) is off because my pieces don't come out the same size. I go back & forth with knitting & tatting. Think shuttle tatting is faster than needle & I prefer the aluminum one with the bobbin to the plastic.


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

Tatting is such a lost art that it is hard to find someone that does it. I was thankful to an elderly lady that sat with me for four hours and taught me. She taught me shuttle tatting and since have learned to finger tat, too! It just a matter of getting the string to turn in the right direction and how you come from one end to the other to get your half hitch as someone explained in a previous post!


----------



## Woodspinning (Aug 17, 2013)

Ravelry has a tatting group that is wonderful.
Years ago I called the senior center and asked if anyone there tatted the woman on the phone took my number and a wonderful relationship transpired between myself and a lady as she taught me.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

My mom and I took a class years ago @ Lee Wards Neither of us could catch on ( my grandmother did beautiful work but couldn't teach us) The corker was there was a blind woman in our class who did perfect! I don't know how she did it Good Luck!


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

I will be teaching shuttle tatting in Pennsylvania. To new tatters, use size 10 crochet cotton to practice. Circles are made with the shuttle thread, chains with the ball thread.
SOme very good links have been posted


----------



## huber (Sep 11, 2011)

youtube always has good videos for learning just about anything. Also, I know Craftsy has a shuttle tatting class and I'm pretty sure Annie's attic has a shuttle tatting class. I've taken other Craftsy classes and they are very good.


----------



## quatman (Mar 31, 2014)

I have never done shuttle tatting but want my next
project to be that. If you are having trouble with the
shuttle there is a needle that you can get for tatting.
Maybe that will help you out.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Like many other KPers, I've tried shuttle tatting. Like most, it was not a positive experience. . However, I've been successful doing needle tatting. You cannot convert every pattern to needle tatting, but you can do a lot with it. My needle tatting is nice and even, unlike shuttle tatting.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

You tube has some good videos on tatting. Good luck...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I was determined to learn to tat . I tried on my own that was before the computer age , well I couldn't learn alone but the extension agent found someone to teach a class there were lots of ladies sign up but only one lady and me learned to tat . There is a class on Craftsy. It will be worth your while to learn.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I learned shuttle tatting many, many years ago. It hurt my hands so bad that I dropped it. Then several years back I found a needle tatting kit at Hobby Lobby. I love it. It does not hurt my hands. (My hands were caught I the ringer of a ringer washer when I was very young.)


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Shuttle tatting was always on my list of to dos..and I finally have started to learn..I have bought both classes that Craftsy and Annies offer and find both have helpfull tips and different learning ways...If I had to pick a favorite it would be hard as they have both been valuable to me..I have also used you tube. You have done a wonderful job at what you have accomplished so far...Way to go. Oh by the way both classes have a good money back guarantee and I have ordered several classes and have had to cancle the odd one because it was not what I had expected and had no hassle returns....Happy Crafting..Davena


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Craftsy has a good class about shuttle tatting. Unfortunately it in not free but they often have sales on their classes. If you sign up for their newsletter you will get notices of their class sales.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

My father use to do tatting with a shuttle! He came to this country from Newfoundland on a fishing boat, and fished for a living for a lot of years. He taught my nephew how to make basketball nets, doing tatting. For some reason I think he carved the shuttles.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

kcduffer said:


> Like many other KPers, I've tried shuttle tatting. Like most, it was not a positive experience. . However, I've been successful doing needle tatting. You cannot convert every pattern to needle tatting, but you can do a lot with it. My needle tatting is nice and even, unlike shuttle tatting.


My point exactly. And you don't get that 'worn-out-end-of-the bobbin' syndrome that comes with the shuttle.


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Google Tatting tTreasures. This is a wonderful site teaching tatting. .


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Again- you all have been just delightful. Thank you so much for your insight, experiences, and links .


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

I am a shuttle tatter. Learned it some years ago in a class from a lady from Turkey, who knows a way of tatting without that difficult "flip". Once you get the go of it, it is not that hard. I like the actual tatting, there are not many patterns that I really like. A lot of hearts, hankie edgings and snowflakes, doilies.. Nothing wrong with that, but it is not what I want to have, so I prefer knitting now.
We learned to tat with 2 and 3 colours as well.
And: you have to work concentratedly, as you have to count your stitches constantly.
For those who like to see what tatters make: there is a lovely site: 25 motif challenge. When you google that, the world of tatting art opens!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Here's a photo of my shuttle and my beginning tatting.
> I received a sample of #3 string from a company called Handy Hands and I tried to make a necklace today with my very limited knowledge. I am determined to learn how to do this!
> I met with a woman who tats this past Wednesday and she did her best to show me how to make a chain. Honestly- it was really difficult to understand what she was doing. She made it look easy but my brain just couldn't wrap around the concept. I decided I was going to figure it out no matter what- so here's as far as I got!


Thank you for the picture of your shuttle. I've been cleaning and clearing drawers, closets, etc., for when the painters arrive in a couple of weeks. I found my Grandmother's shuttle and I could see a little of her tatting still attached to it but I didn't know what it was called. This one has a small rectangular block in the middle and it looks as though you wind your thread around it - it doesn't hold a spool I don't think. It looks like either aged plastic or another kind - celluloid? It looks like this one from Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/123038180/vintage-tatting-shuttle?ref=sr_gallery_10&ga_search_query=Tatting+Shuttles&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery Now if I just knew how to wind the thread and use it! LOL


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Thank you all for very informative responses- I'm really getting a lot of great information that is helping to clear up some questions I've had. You are the BEST !


Yes, Frivolite site is the best. However, I also purchased Janette Baker's "Learn to Tat" for only $12. It comes with a detailed CD, very clear and concise. And in reply to other replies, once you catch on to the "flipping the stitch" you'll be off and running. Just like learning anything; it takes time and patience. I just began in November and have many treasures that I'm so proud of, even with a few errors. I'm only on the long end of a beginner, BUT...

PLEASE, PLEASE if you need any assistance, contact me and we can trade Email address. You Go Girl!

Shuttles are a personal preference, and I have most of the modern ones - but, start with the plastic CLOVER shuttles. Also, Size 20 Lizbeth tatting thread. Crochet thread is ok, try both and I'm sure you will see the difference.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't shuttle tat but have done needle tatting.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

inkie said:


> I am a shuttle tatter. Learned it some years ago in a class from a lady from Turkey, who knows a way of tatting without that difficult "flip". Once you get the go of it, it is not that hard. I like the actual tatting, there are not many patterns that I really like. A lot of hearts, hankie edgings and snowflakes, doilies.. Nothing wrong with that, but it is not what I want to have, so I prefer knitting now.
> We learned to tat with 2 and 3 colours as well.
> And: you have to work concentratedly, as you have to count your stitches constantly.
> For those who like to see what tatters make: there is a lovely site: 25 motif challenge. When you google that, the world of tatting art opens!


Thank you for that information!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

gordon000 said:


> Yes, Frivolite site is the best. However, I also purchased Janette Baker's "Learn to Tat" for only $12. It comes with a detailed CD, very clear and concise. And in reply to other replies, once you catch on to the "flipping the stitch" you'll be off and running. Just like learning anything; it takes time and patience. I just began in November and have many treasures that I'm so proud of, even with a few errors. I'm only on the long end of a beginner, BUT...
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE if you need any assistance, contact me and we can trade Email address. You Go Girl!
> 
> Shuttles are a personal preference, and I have most of the modern ones - but, start with the plastic CLOVER shuttles. Also, Size 20 Lizbeth tatting thread. Crochet thread is ok, try both and I'm sure you will see the difference.


Oh my goodness! Your work is exquisite! Thank you!


----------



## e-stitcher (Jan 23, 2011)

I learned tatting from an online class on Craftsy.com. Excellent quality video. Learn at your own pace. The teacher will answer your questions. Highly recommend.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi, I know you probably do not want to hear; but practice. etc.
Your sample are wonderful. Yes, you can try needle tatting however, shuttle looks and to me is WOW--your hands look so graceful and it makes me feel elegant when I do it. The secrect is not to turn the hands too much- just let the thread slide. I wish I lived closer, because I just love to teach others how to tat. I have kits every once in a while on ebay-(knittingzippycat) with the old learn how book and once in a while I find patterns in Workbasket magazines.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I shuttle tat and have taught shuttle tatting. It really is not that hard it is all in the tension and when to let up on the tension and when keep the thread taut. Once you get the hand movements down it just takes practice and more practice. Hope you learn to tat because it really is a lost art.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been tatting for about 20 yrs. I learned from a craft store but spent many years trying to find someone to teach me. there are sites on the net and maybe you tube. the flip of the stitich is the hardest part it takes time.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my favorite tatting book. I bought it from Handy Hands ages ago. Tatting with Visual Patterns by Mary Konior.

This book has basic techniques, dictionary of terms, patterns for braid and panels, edgings and corners, accessories for dress & table, and fragments & trifles.
It has a tatted rose, several collars, a jabot, lots of edgings and motifs.

It has How To's to include:
Join tatting with shuttle thread
Add beads to tatting
Commence chain with lock stitch
Work roll tatting
Open a closed ring
Read charts
Renew thread by overlapping
Conceal ends of thread
Tie thread with weaver's knot
Renew ball thread
Make a twisted bar
Access thread requirements
Design with hexagonal motifs
Connect rosettes or motifs
Mount tatted edging on fabric using double crochet
Cut out a mistake

Learning from U'Tube is helpful but I like to hold a actual book in my hands. I also get patterns from the old Workbasket Magazines.

Here is just a few tatted items doing the shuttle. The Windmill motif is from the book and is one of my favorites because most of the pattern is made from the ball so I don't have to wind the shuttle as often.

The top piece is from the book. It is called Windmills. A bootie that I made for my doll and just a doily from Workbasket.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

That's amazing!!!! Hopefully one day I can make something as nice!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

mmrmein said:


> The top piece is from the book. It is called Windmills. A bootie that I made for my doll and just a doily from Workbasket.


These are absolutely gorgeous...I have started needle tatting and eventually will learn shuttle too but for now and for me needle is easier...I have made a couple small practice chains but they are not coming out the way that they should be...oh well if I know me I will keep at it till I get it right...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

gordon000, those are beautiful works and a really good job for beginner...my needle tatting does not look anywhere near that good....


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Babsmim said:


> My father use to do tatting with a shuttle! He came to this country from Newfoundland on a fishing boat, and fished for a living for a lot of years. He taught my nephew how to make basketball nets, doing tatting. For some reason I think he carved the shuttles.


Are you sure he was tatting, not netting? Both are sort of similar to watch and if you didn't already do one, you might not realise the difference. Netting makes a knot into a loop held around a mesh stick or gauge, with the thread held on a shuttle of some sort. But I think that with experience, or with the yarn used for fishing nets, the mesh stick might be unnecessary making it look even more like tatting.

Tatting is nearly always a pattern of tear drop shape rings and bars (called chains) covered with knots, and is often quite stiff, even dense.

Netting makes open, flexible net, diamond or square shape holes with just one knot where the corners touch.

Netting made in this way with small squares (1/4" or less) is the basis of embroidered filet lace, one of the most commonly found sorts in vintage lace scraps. Look for the regular square background with the pattern worked by filling in some squares with darning.

Much copied by filet lace crochet, again the squared background and regular pattern, but not as crisp as the crochet is bulkier.


----------



## rayos (Jan 4, 2013)

laceandbits said:


> Oh dear, what a lot of people giving up on tatting. Yes it's harder to get the knack of than bobbin lace, but once you have the basic movement it's not so very challenging.
> 
> Before you start get two bits of smooth cord in two different colours. Tie them onto something like a chair back an inch or two apart and holding one straight, tie a half hitch around it with the other. A half hitch is a bit like a buttonhole stitch, put the free cord over the top of the straight one, and come back up between the two cords inside the loop.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:

I don't find it as meditative as knitting, but it does make beautiful items. My grandmother taught me 40 years ago, and I have taught several people. The two colors of thread mentioned above is the key. The thread starts with one color (say blue) twisted around the other (say green), then the flip makes the green thread become twisted and the blue thread straight. The flip is what makes the knot be able to slide on the cord you are wrapping; if it doesn't slide, you won't be able to close the ring. Rayos


----------



## toknitornot (Aug 1, 2012)

A few years back, a friend and I spent an afternoon with a tatter, who showed us the basics of soft knots, picots, and making a basic circle. She told us to work on that until we mastered it, then come back for another lesson. Having taught myself to knit and crochet with books and videos, I was confident I could master ratting. It took two weeks of daily work to not get a hard knot..my friend never did. I admire tatters, it is hard to learn, and just not worth the time investment for the things one can make. Good luck.


----------



## wool lover (Mar 31, 2014)

I, myself, am having a lot of trouble with the shuttle despite videos and a book! I am a "fumble fingers"!


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

For those who have tried shuttle tatting and given up--try again.

When I was a teen, my Aunt tried her best to teach me the art but gave up. All I created was hard knots no matter how I tried. Now that I am up in years (about 40), I came across the shuttle and tried again. I don't know what happened, but I could do it! There were mistakes--but I could tat. Glad I tried that one last time.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have done needle tatting and I like it much better than using a shuttle. I have needles that go all the way up to large enough to use regular sport weight yarn to tat with to all the way down to the smallest for thread, to me the needles allow versatility.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I took a needle off my knitting machine to do needle tatting and also used a latch tool for latch hooked rugs to use with peaches and cream cotton for tatted hot pads.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Not sure how you were able to pull the yarn through the wraps on the needle to make the picots and things for a tatted piece can you tell me how you did this?


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

That's the beauty of using a latch needle. The thread you want to pull through is in the latch, it's closed and pulled through.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Guess I will have to try it some time, thanks.


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

I learned from an 11 year old this week, but I reinforced my lesson with this video:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Woodspinning said:


> Ravelry has a tatting group that is wonderful.
> Years ago I called the senior center and asked if anyone there tatted the woman on the phone took my number and a wonderful relationship transpired between myself and a lady as she taught me.


Woodspinning, that is how I learned to tat-neat relationship and all. That was years ago and children ago. I am now relearning to tat.

Christine, you are doing an excellent job. Obviously, your experience with the needle has really helped your new shuttle tatting. Very nice work.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

wouldn't you need a very small latch hook? Are you using thread?


----------

